#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  >  نرم افزار بسیار قدرتمند بازیابی اطلاعات ( کاملا فارسی ) دانلود کنید

## مهدی امجدی

با درود فراوان
من خیلی نرم افزارهای مختلف بازیابی را تست کردم ولی این از همه اونا بهتره
فقط بعد از باز کردن نرم افزار گزینه ( بازیابی با ردیابی عمیق را انتخاب کنید )
با سپاس

----------

*A.R.T*,*a1325*,*abady*,*ahwaz 91*,*ahwaz88*,*akbarof*,*ali_sha*,*amen*,*amir99*,*Aram.gh*,*aramis*,*arsa-pc*,*arta00*,*bacity fava*,*bermuda.vbs*,*calami*,*cybernova*,*data1*,*david*,*elektera*,*fabienmartin*,*farzad.*,*fbc*,*fkh52000*,*giga*,*hamidali.bz1*,*hasan 2623*,*hzzza*,*imanfc*,*jabalameli.s*,*jalal_immort*,*jam5*,*karimjavvy*,*kharad*,*kiyanmz*,*meahdi*,*mehdi107*,*mfsrmail*,*miladtv*,*milad_tm*,*mjtb_sar*,*mohamad1357*,*mohammadhadi*,*mohasalman*,*MOHSEN&A*,*msdpm*,*nekooee*,*nema52*,*pars rasa*,*paskal.alfa*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*reza-r*,*reza/m*,*REZA164690*,*sam21*,*sardarshams*,*sonysony*,*sovietiran*,*str*,*tahaali9095*,*TAMIN*,*tohid film*,*touch*,*Vahid.f312*,*Yek.Doost*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*باباخاني*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*خلقتی*,*علی اشرف*,*قیصر*,*محمد سا*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*,*مهندس شهنوازی*,*همتا*,*پاناسونیک*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## تاج

سلام به همگی اساتید ودوستان
این برنامه ای که میزارم براتون با اینکه ورژن قدیمیه هک وکرک نشده واصلی هست که درمقایسه شخصی از تمامی برنامه های ذکر شده بهتر نتیجه داده طوری بانک اطلاعاتی sql یک از شرکتهای دولتی براشون کامل و سالم برگردونده،فقط لازم هست که طبق تنظیمات عمل کنید:1.JPG2.JPG3.JPG4.JPG
*نکته مهم:فقط یک بار میتوانید با این برنامه فایلها را برگردانید،پس اگر از سیستم ناپایدار استفاده کنید فایلهایا پارتیشن الفاتحه  :نرم افزار بسیار قدرتمند بازیابی اطلاعات ( کاملا فارسی ) دانلود کنید: 
تشکر یادتون نره
 :نرم افزار بسیار قدرتمند بازیابی اطلاعات ( کاملا فارسی ) دانلود کنید:

----------

*1212ali*,*4rest*,*abady*,*akbarof*,*ali927110*,*Aram.gh*,*aramis*,*arta00*,*bamsi*,*cybernova*,*DeDe*,*fkh52000*,*ghmb*,*hzzza*,*imanfc*,*jac*,*jalal_immort*,*kavosh83*,*kh@sh*,*khosrow29*,*kiyanmz*,*meahdi*,*mehdi107*,*mfsrmail*,*msdpm*,*naser kazemi*,*sardarshams*,*setam*,*shahab42*,*sovietiran*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*باباخاني*,*حسن عزیززاده*,*خلقتی*,*ساجدیان*,*صابری*,*قیصر*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## تاج

با پوزش از همگی 
در تایپیک بالا برنامه آپ نشد که در اسرع وقت برنامه را اپلود مینمایم

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*aramis*,*arta00*,*DeDe*,*imanfc*,*kavosh83*,*kiyanmz*,*mfsrmail*,*nekooee*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*,*باباخاني*,*خلقتی*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## تاج

امیدوارم مفید باشه

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*afarinesh-r*,*akbarof*,*amir99*,*aramis*,*arta00*,*bacity fava*,*bamsi*,*fkh52000*,*giga*,*hzzza*,*imanfc*,*jalal_immort*,*kavosh83*,*kh@sh*,*kiyanmz*,*kokoia*,*mfsrmail*,*miladtv*,*reza/m*,*sardarshams*,*sovietiran*,*s_ali_m*,*yaser-n*,*Yek.Doost*,*امیرحسین22*,*باباخاني*,*خلقتی*,*ساجدیان*,*محمد سا*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*مهندس شهنوازی*,*همتا*,*پاناسونیک*

----------


## touch

با درود خدمت دوست عزیزم(امجدی) این برنامه رو نصب کردم تو قسمتهای بالا همش با علامت سوال پر میشه انگار مثل یه حالت ناقص چطوریه اون طوریه میزنه عملیات نصب با موفقیت انجام شده رو میزنه ولی نمیدونم چرا درست اجرا نمیشه ممنون.

----------

*abady*,*aramis*,*arta00*,*imanfc*,*kavosh83*,*mfsrmail*,*sovietiran*,*خلقتی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

تنظیمات زبان در کنترل چک شود

----------

*abady*,*ahwaz 91*,*aramis*,*arta00*,*farah676*,*imanfc*,*jalal_immort*,*kavosh83*,*mfsrmail*,*mj_blue*,*nekooee*,*sovietiran*,*تاج*,*خلقتی*,*قیصر*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## touch

ممنون دوست عزیز اما انجام دادم زبان رو فارسی هست.اما باز ناقص اجرا میشه برنامه

----------

*abady*,*aramis*,*arta00*,*imanfc*,*kavosh83*,*mfsrmail*,*sovietiran*

----------


## nekooee

شما زبان روی فارسی باشه کافی نیست. باید موقعیت default سیستم رو روی persian قرار بدید. الآن اگر فیلم های دارای زیر نویس فارسی رو هم بخواین ببینید احتمال زیاد با خیلیهاشون مشکل دارید.

هم میتونید آموزش قرار دادن زبان و موقعیت سیستم رو روی فارسی یاد بگیرید هم اگر حوصله ندارید موقتا زبان برنامه رو به انگلیسی تغییر دهید مشکلتون حل میشه

----------

*abady*,*ahwaz 91*,*akbarof*,*amir99*,*aramis*,*arta00*,*bacity fava*,*farah676*,*farzad_yousefi*,*ghmb*,*imanfc*,*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*mfsrmail*,*mj_blue*,*sardarshams*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*,*خلقتی*,*صابری*,*قیصر*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## Vahid.f312

با سلام هیچ آیکونی از برنامه قابل شناسایی نیست که تنظیمات و دستی وارد کنیم

----------

*aramis*,*arta00*,*ghmb*,*mfsrmail*,*sovietiran*,*محمدزادهmmh*

----------


## bamsi

> با درود فراوان
> من خیلی نرم افزارهای مختلف بازیابی را تست کردم ولی این از همه اونا بهتره
> فقط بعد از باز کردن نرم افزار گزینه ( بازیابی با ردیابی عمیق را انتخاب کنید )
> با سپاس


سلام آقای امجدی
IDMمیگوید که فایل خواسته شده موجود نیست،لطفا راهنمایی کنید.متشکرم.

----------

*abady*,*mfsrmail*,*خلقتی*,*قیصر*

----------


## Yek.Doost

> سلام آقای امجدی
> IDMمیگوید که فایل خواسته شده موجود نیست،لطفا راهنمایی کنید.متشکرم.


سلام
MiniTool Power Data Recovery 6.8.0.0 + Portable بازیابی فایل حذف شده | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار

----------

*A.R.T*,*ahwaz 91*,*aramis*,*mj_blue*,*moien-cd*,*shams.iran*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## shams.iran

> سلام
> MiniTool Power Data Recovery 6.8.0.0 + Portable بازیابی فایل حذف شده | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار


سلام دوست گرامي. نرم افزاري هست كه هادرهاي بدسكتور رو هم ريكاوري كنه. من هاردم بد سكتور سخت افزاري داشت يعني فرمت هم نميشد و ويندوز هم نصب نميشد دادم به  يكي از شركتهاي تعمميري  هارد اطلاعاتشو برام كشيد و تو هارد نو برام ريخت . ميخوام بپرسم همچين نرم افزري شما داريد كه اطلاعات رو از هاردهاي بدسكتور ريكاوري كنه.؟ يعني سكتورهاي خراب رو رد كنه و از سكتورهاي سالم استفاده كنه؟

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
نمیشد گفت نرم افزار خاص
ولی سخت افزارهای قوی همچون  pc3000 دارند.

----------

*3eyyed*,*ahwaz 91*,*aramis*,*mj_blue*,*shams.iran*,*shaygan1*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## mj_blue

سلام به اساتید گرامی به خصوص یه دوست خوب خودم (استاد شخصیمه)
من خیلی نرم افزار استفاده کردم برای رکاوری
یک نرم افزار جدیدا به دستم رسیده واقعا با هر چیزی که تا الان استفاده کردم فرق داشته ، دوست داشتم شما هم امتحانش کنید



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*134740*,*147369258*,*17mousavi*,*20solution*,*3eyyed*,*58mohsen*,*7aseman*,*a.sadatnia*,*a.secureti*,*a1325*,*AB88*,*abas2011*,*Acc0unting*,*ad1479*,*adel0002*,*ahad9828*,*ahwaz 91*,*Akaf.sadegh*,*ali8889*,*aliamd*,*Alibeh64*,*Alirezatorfi*,*alireza_ra*,*ali_mahiger*,*allex*,*amen*,*aminbala*,*amir.41*,*anisagostar*,*arash_nekooee*,*arastoo_nj*,*asadj*,*atinegar*,*aytak*,*bacity fava*,*bh06*,*cinema2007*,*cybernova*,*digitale*,*djmoein*,*ehsansattary*,*elcomppc*,*eragon2*,*farzad.*,*giga*,*hada123*,*hadierfani68*,*hajizade1369*,*hamedphp*,*hamiiid62*,*hanirayan*,*hassanagh*,*HASSANS*,*hatef1347*,*hivagreen*,*ho11*,*hojjat1353*,*hosein243*,*hoseyn1258*,*hzzza*,*h_sarghani*,*ibm5894*,*irnasazan*,*ispereh*,*ITE-1983*,*javadm33*,*javamobira*,*karimjavvy*,*khoshhaly*,*khosrow29*,*kiyanmz*,*km1212*,*koroshsh*,*majd2247*,*majid411*,*majidza*,*manhant*,*manuch.*,*mardeshab89*,*max16*,*mehdidalir*,*mehriyar*,*mh2kh*,*Milad Tavana*,*milad_tm*,*mirzapour*,*mohamad d*,*mohamad41*,*mohasalman*,*mohsen zmr*,*MOHSEN&A*,*mohsen++*,*moien-cd*,*mojtabashaye*,*msh.27*,*mzm*,*MZservice*,*nariman1718*,*nitron*,*OMID.N.F*,*ostad46*,*parsimehr*,*parspoyesh*,*peyman007*,*pqow*,*puyasystem*,*ramcom*,*ramintkh*,*rasa system*,*rasha_rigit*,*reza-r*,*reza.kangan*,*reza3314*,*rizi. alirez*,*romanson*,*roohani*,*rs2013*,*saeed2041*,*salarzarein*,*sam21*,*samanzareie4*,*setam*,*sgs1352*,*shadies*,*shadow_tanha*,*shafiee*,*shams.iran*,*Shayanx*,*shaygan1*,*siavash63*,*sirisp*,*SkyCity*,*smahdypor*,*somen1*,*sonic2*,*soshian*,*soyel*,*tahaali9095*,*touch*,*traffic*,*tx-mafia*,*uranuse2*,*vahid-ss*,*yasijon18@gm*,*Yek.Doost*,*yousefi*,*ارش بندری*,*بهار من*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*راد2000*,*علی2015*,*قیصر*,*ماشااله موچش*,*مثشیثق*,*مهدي1355*,*مهدی امجدی*,*مکه123*,*همتا*,*کمیل حسین*,*♦Nosrat♦*

----------


## hzzza

با سلام ، دوست عزیز فایلی یرای دانلود نیست . لطفا چک کنید . با تشکر

----------

*ehsansattary*,*قیصر*

----------


## mj_blue

Lazesoft Recovery Suite Unlimited Edition 3.5.1 مجموعه ابزار بازیابی اطلاعات | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار
شرمنده لینک نداشت
واسه ترمیم ویندوز هایی که بالا نمیاد هم میشه ازش استفاده کرد
مثلا روی یک سیستم حسابداری و دارای ویندوز XP به دلیل هر چیزی ویندوز دیگه بالا نمیاد
شبیه ریپیر ویندوز ولی ساده تر
امیدوارم تونسته باشم منظورم را برسونم

----------

*ehsansattary*,*hzzza*,*mohsen zmr*,*nitron*

----------


## MOHSEN&A

سلام.
این یکی از بهترین نرم افزارهای ریکاوری اندرویید هست فقط قبلش روت لازم داره چیزایی رو برمیگردونه که خودتون یادتون نیاد واسه کی زمانی بوده.




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*3eyyed*,*a.secureti*,*ad1479*,*aliamd*,*Alibeh64*,*allex*,*amen*,*aminbala*,*asadj*,*babaknew2015*,*cinema2007*,*eragon2*,*hada123*,*hamedphp*,*hanirayan*,*hassanagh*,*hosein243*,*hoseyn1258*,*h_sarghani*,*javamobira*,*karimjavvy*,*manuch.*,*mohamad41*,*mohasalman*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*mori220*,*Mreza33*,*mzm*,*MZservice*,*ramintkh*,*rasa system*,*Rasoul_H*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*rizi. alirez*,*rs2013*,*tcl*,*uranuse2*,*احمد رح*,*ارش بندری*,*شعبانيان*,*مکه123*

----------


## aminbala

چرا پنهان هست من عضویت پرداخت کردم

----------

*1212ali*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*احمد رح*

----------


## mohsen_jun_2005

> چرا پنهان هست من عضویت پرداخت کردم


*تشکر اجباری!! در صورت نیاز رفرش صفحه..تو کادر نوشته شده که باید تشکر بزنین.*

----------

*1212ali*,*احمد رح*

----------


## nekooee

دوستان دقت کنید که این تاپیک قدیمی هست و نرم افزار فارسی که معرفی شده هم قدیمی هست. نرم افزارهای بسیار جدیدتر و به روزی آمده که در تاپیک های دیگر معرفی شده

----------

*1212ali*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*V.GHAEDY*

----------

